# Raccoon entrance route?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They can climb the down spouts---I have them climbing the cedar corner boards--then the down spouts.

Destructive little bleighters!

Peanut butter---marshmallows and pan cake syrup make a good bait---Come back if you catch a skunk!


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Really hope I don't catch a skunk on the roof... that could be a problem! The siding and corner posts are vinyl, I thought those would be pretty slippery for them to climb. Guess I need to cut the fence away from the house a bit.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They have hands with fingers---The raccoon is the smartest animal in north America.

(Humans --most anyway--excluded)--I read somewhere that they are in the bear family--I have no idea if it's true--but it sounds good---Mike----


----------

